# Netzagentur prüft Einschreiten bei Handy Payment



## sascha (15 September 2005)

*Bundesnetzagentur prüft Einschreiten bei Handy Payment*

Wird das Handy Payment in Deutschland schneller reguliert als von vielen erwartet? Wie die Bundesnetzagentur heute gegenüber Dialerschutz.de bestätigte, prüft die Behörde aktuell, ob sie gegen Missbrauch dieses neuen Abrechnungssystems einschreiten kann und wird: „Unsere Juristen befassen sich mit dieser Problematik“, bestätigte Sprecher Manfred Küster. 

Die Bundesnetzagentur hatte Anfang des Jahres dem weit verbreiteten Missbrauch von teuren 0900-Dialern ein Ende bereitet. Seit Mitte Juni sind für alle Anbieter von Dialern exakte Vorschriften gültig, wie sie Verbraucher über die Einwahlkosten aufklären müssen. Genau das passte den einschlägigen Anbietern allerdings überhaupt nicht. Statt die nun verbraucherfreundlichen Dialer einzusetzen, stiegen sie sofort auf das bislang nicht regulierte Zahlungsmittel Handy Payment um. Das ist zwar auf den ersten Blick praktisch und innovativ, hält für Kunden aber gewisse Fallen bereit. So ist bislang – von den allgemeinen Gesetzen abgesehen - nicht geregelt, wie man über die anfallenden Kosten aufgeklärt werden muss. Um weiter ihren Schnitt zu machen, setzen die meisten Anbieter im Internet daher auf Abonnements: Wer auch nur einmal Zugriff auf eine kostenpflichtige Internetseite haben will, steckt sofort in einem Abonnement, bei dem bis zu zehn Euro pro Tag fällig werden.
Dieses Modell, das weniger auf Kundenfreundlichkeit als viel mehr auf hohe Einkünfte setzt, hat in den vergangenen Monaten erhebliche Kritik ausgelöst. Verbraucherschutzverbände, aber auch Politiker warnen mittlerweile vor dem Missbrauch dieses Systems auf Kosten argloser Kunden, die entweder die Kostenpflichtigkeit übersehen, sich den Konsequenzen eines Abonnements nicht bewusst sind – oder schlicht über Tarife oder Inhalte getäuscht werden. 

Jetzt hat sich aber auch die Bundesnetzagentur (früher: Regulierungsbehörde) eingeschaltet. Die Bonner Behörde ist zuständig für die Nummernverwaltung und Regulierung der Telekommunikation in Deutschland. Ob sie auch beim Handy Payment, das letztlich über Premium SMS-Nummern der jeweiligen Mobilfunkbetreiber läuft, einschreiten kann, war bislang völlig unklar. Genau das wird aber nun von der Behörde untersucht. „Gestern haben wir uns in einer großen Sitzung mit diesem Thema befasst“, berichtete heute Behördensprecher Manfred Küster gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. „Außerdem prüfen unsere Juristen, ob und wie wir in diesem Bereich einschreiten können.“ Eine Entscheidung gebe es noch nicht, werde aber in absehbarer Zeit vorliegen. „Wer Beschwerden zum Thema Handy Payment hat, kann sich aber jederzeit per Mail unter [email protected] an uns wenden“, betonte Küster. Derartige Meldungen und Beschwerden unterstützten die Behörde dabei, sich ein Bild der Situation zu machen. Konkrete Hilfe könne die Behörde Betroffenen allerdings noch nicht bieten, so Küster: „Da müssen wir erst einmal abwarten, was unsere rechtliche Prüfung ergibt.“

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=289

cu,

Sascha


----------



## stieglitz (16 September 2005)

Golem hat die Meldung publiziert:
http://www.golem.de/0509/40483.html


----------



## sascha (16 September 2005)

Heise auch - allerdings ohne die Quelle zu nennen:



> Darüber hinaus hat am heutigen Freitag die Bundesnetzagentur angekündigt juristisch zu prüfen, ob sie regulatorisch in den Mobile-Payment-Markt eingreifen darf, um Verbraucher vor Abzocke zu schützen.



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64008


----------

